# turbo upgrade for sr 20det



## Guest (Aug 3, 2003)

i need to know what turbo i should run for a sr20det to get big hp


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

more specifics please. how high?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

How much hp/lag/headaches/empty pockets do you want?


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

vodkapwrsr20 said:


> *How much hp/lag/headaches/empty pockets do you want? *


haha good way to ask the question.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2003)

around 800hp be nice but min would be 600hp


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Greddy T-88, more supporting mods than I can list, and a huge bankroll, not to mention completely redoing the internals and possibly using a stroker kit. To put it in simple terms, its unfathomable for most people.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yep......$10,000+ in US dollars probably.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

RWD or FWD?

something big


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

japperformance_nz said:


> *around 800hp be nice but min would be 600hp *


that's insane!!! but hey..if ya got the money the more power to you!


----------



## king_johnthegreat (Apr 6, 2003)

You'd have to start by scrapping the SR20. It would would sure as hell never be streetable, besides needing a 120 shot direct port just to start spooling any time this week. If you want anywhere close to that kind of power, realistically, swap to an RB; or for close to 600hp, go to the KA24DET, and build it up extremely right. You could have 600 at the wheels pretty easily with a big turbo and direct port. I don't think you'll ever be able to street that much power, though.
John


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

japperformance_nz said:


> *around 800hp be nice but min would be 600hp *


are you really serious man? or are you just curious to see what it would take?


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2003)

I just want to know if it can be done. I don't have da money


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

RB Swap y0 !! .. lol


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

I have a comment to make, WTF is this with people asking about doing 800 hp when they will probably NEVER EVER do anything of the sort. Why bother with asking all this? Do you know everyone is giving you a guess here? You want to know how much it would take to get to 800hp? Well, go do a project and tell us how many bankruptcies you filed for in the process.


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

harris81 said:


> *I have a comment to make, WTF is this with people asking about doing 800 hp when they will probably NEVER EVER do anything of the sort. Why bother with asking all this? Do you know everyone is giving you a guess here? You want to know how much it would take to get to 800hp? Well, go do a project and tell us how many bankruptcies you filed for in the process. *


what's wrong with curiosity? i'm sure somebody is learning something from this...and isn't that what forums are all about?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Yes, I agree. My point is more about searching, seeing what other members have done, and making a good estimate out of that. Now aren't the members supposed to make some effort by doing some research? I mean, there is a reason for having a search button, right?

Anyways. If you want BIG hp, look up comments of other forum members on what they have, how much hp they're making. That should give you a ballpark idea.

Also, refer to http://www.sr20deforum.com and look up the sticky post in the turbo section. That should tell you what you need to make the kind of hp that you may be looking for.


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

harris81 said:


> *Yes, I agree. My point is more about searching, seeing what other members have done, and making a good estimate out of that. Now aren't the members supposed to make some effort by doing some research? I mean, there is a reason for having a search button, right?
> 
> Anyways. If you want BIG hp, look up comments of other forum members on what they have, how much hp they're making. That should give you a ballpark idea.
> 
> Also, refer to http://www.sr20deforum.com and look up the sticky post in the turbo section. That should tell you what you need to make the kind of hp that you may be looking for. *



that's cool if you feel that way


----------



## SilviaFreak (Jul 16, 2003)

whats up with all the fucking jerks. So what if he wants to know how to make big hp. Just shut the fuck up and dont even bother posting.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

haha... flame-fest!

but seriously, 600-800 whp is completely unrealistic on a regular homeboy's budget... unless you're putting your life into it, NO.

the safest you can run with the SR20DET while keeping it streetable is around 450-500 hp... but you'd be spending a lot on transmissions, whatever your car is (FWD, RWD or 4WD)... for a street budget, most likely 250 to 300 isn't unreasonable or unreasonably expensive.


----------

